# TIVO bet Series 4 out soon or become irrelivant. Intel Demo.



## SouthPaw42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Intel Tru2way server streams cable all over your house

http://www.engadget.com/2009/09/23/video-intel-tru2way-server-streams-cable-all-over-your-house/


----------



## mcbreeden (Nov 19, 2005)

Tivo was the greatest thing on the planet many moons ago, but they've stalled in progressive technology as far as the end user is concerned. Advancement in current interface has always been a slow as Christmas concept no matter how many times they've "surveyed" people for suggestions. Things just don't get implimented around there. Has far as hardware goes, I would love to see HD that supports satelite and then I'll buy one. My last buy was the dual tuner because it was an advancement from single tuner. I for one love the home networking option because I don't just watch one tv and like to transfer recording into the other room. How great would it be if one unit received all information connections for multi-media and can distribute that to satelitte tivo units. It always feels like they need new blood up there because they're not developing new tools, but thank you tivo so much for supporting old ones.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

Is there a suggestion here, or did you post in the wrong place?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

westside_guy said:


> Is there a suggestion here, or did you post in the wrong place?


I think the suggestion was: introduce new hardware or get left behind!


----------



## pyee (Apr 30, 2003)

The Series 3 hardware was already behind when it was introduced. While it had a lot of shiny bells and whistles, it ran a lot slower than the Series 2. I think the OP was just noting that TiVo better start innovating lest others surpass it.


----------

